# TV advice for Portugal



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 1, 2018)

Just wondering if any of you guys could point me in the right direction please? I have onboard an old Grundig 12v TV with various input sockets. I've never used it yet,so was thinking about buying a 12v DVD player to plug in just for when we get the odd dull wet night as I have lots of unwatched DVDs. After looking at some online I got sidetracked , as you do , onto an "as new", Avtex singing and dancing Tv with built in DVD, Freeview etc. etc.!! For a little more money do I go for an all in one piece of kit ? The model no. Is W163DR, just wondered if anyone has one or similar that they have used in Portugal and what other bits I would need for the Freeview to work here? I currently have no Ariel or dish on the van. The TV would be brought from UK so looking to bring it back to Portugal with me after visiting family at Xmas. Any ideas or advice would be grateful. Thanks in advance.

     Gary


----------



## mygrassisblue (Nov 1, 2018)

For Freeview you will need an aerial and in Portugal you will only get the 7 "Council TV" channels with news, soaps and Dukes of Hazzard - Yee Haaa.
DVDs or hard drive full of films is what we use.
We do watch the Portuguese telly in the house though, good way to learn the language.


----------



## witzend (Nov 1, 2018)

May not all be the same but my telly's DVD player use's a lot of battery power. Perhaps memory sticks or a hard drive would be better. Quite a few UK sat channels still available last year on Algarve with 85cm dish


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 1, 2018)

mygrassisblue said:


> For Freeview you will need an aerial and in Portugal you will only get the 7 "Council TV" channels with news, soaps and Dukes of Hazzard - Yee Haaa.
> DVDs or hard drive full of films is what we use.
> We do watch the Portuguese telly in the house though, good way to learn the language.



Thanks for a quick reply!! Wasn't sure being a Uk Tv the Freeview would work out here but that would be great if I just need to add an Ariel of some sort. I know what you mean about soaps and Dukes of hazard , been living out here on and off for 30 odd years and Tv hasn't changed much in that time :rolleyes2:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 1, 2018)

witzend said:


> May not all be the same but my telly's DVD player use's a lot of battery power. Perhaps memory sticks or a hard drive would be better. Quite a few UK sat channels still available last year on Algarve with 85cm dish



Thanks for that, may be an option to keep the old Grundig as it has a Satelite socket and HDMI and USB so could go the memory stick or hard drive route? Might well look into getting an 85cm dish as I've already got the mounting bracket/ pole  installed. Any ideas on a reasonably priced dish?


----------



## kenspain (Nov 2, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks for that, may be an option to keep the old Grundig as it has a Satelite socket and HDMI and USB so could go the memory stick or hard drive route? Might well look into getting an 85cm dish as I've already got the mounting bracket/ pole  installed. Any ideas on a reasonably priced dish?



Now i dont want to started a fight:lol-053: but why do some of you take a TV with you when you go on holiday I have seen many vans pull up on the beach on a nice sunny day spend about one hour playing with an ariel trying to get a picture, i can understand if you have kids with you. Whats up with reading a book or just relaxing with a nice glass of the red stuff.:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## witzend (Nov 2, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks for that, Might well look into getting an 85cm dish as I've already got the mounting bracket/ pole  installed. Any ideas on a reasonably priced dish?


I'd suggest just looking on ebay and if your using a pole mounting bigger the dish the better I use the 85 cm dish as it's what I got on a roof mounted system and was big enough for all channels on the Algarve until a few years ago when they altered the sat footprint I've noticed some motor homes with a tripod mounted approx 2 mtr dish who said when asked yes all UK channels


----------



## spigot (Nov 2, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Now i dont want to started a fight:lol-053: but why do some of you take a TV with you when you go on holiday I have seen many vans pull up on the beach on a nice sunny day spend about one hour playing with an ariel trying to get a picture, i can understand if you have kids with you. Whats up with reading a book or just relaxing with a nice glass of the red stuff.:lol-053::lol-053:




Know what you mean Ken, one evening recently, we were sitting in the van reading, on the beach at Torreguadiaro. A bloody great German gin palace pulls up alongside (too close), no sooner had he stopped when up went a large swivelling dish.

Their window was level to where we sat, the guy switched on a big screen telly & for the next 1/2hr was trawling through the 100s (or is it 1000s) of crap channels before turning the damn thing off.

At least it was a bit of entertainment for us.

Why do they bother??


----------



## witzend (Nov 2, 2018)

kenspain said:


> . Whats up with reading a book or just relaxing with a nice glass of the red stuff.





spigot said:


> Why do they bother??




A lot of people find books boring where as a good film on tv isn't


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 2, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Now i dont want to started a fight:lol-053: but why do some of you take a TV with you when you go on holiday I have seen many vans pull up on the beach on a nice sunny day spend about one hour playing with an ariel trying to get a picture, i can understand if you have kids with you. Whats up with reading a book or just relaxing with a nice glass of the red stuff.:lol-053::lol-053:



Think I've just opened up a can of worms here for myself!! Lol.. Just to mention for the record here that I have no TV in the house and haven't watched any TV anywhere for almost a year and a half now as I'm not really that interested and have been too busy on renovation work. BUT was thinking when we manage to get away in the van for several weeks in the winter probably only on rainy days/ nights I thought would be a good have a TV . Probably won't even turn it on, but it's there in case.. As for reading , never read a book in my life and don't care to! A nice bottle of Vinho Tinto, now we're talking.. By the way Ken , congratulations on the permissions for the log cabin, great news will be interested with the progress, keep us posted. Thanks for all your comments.

Gary


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 2, 2018)

Instead of ruining your eyesight,watching Telly, Gary.
You could be going out and meeting people.
If all fails, a little community service, might fill the boring gap.
Ie.. Taking a couple of pensioners out and buying them a drink... We'd be happy to provide the pensioners.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 3, 2018)

*Everything.....*

We watch TV, read books, walk a few miles a day (stroking other people's dogs coz don't want to be tied having our own !!) Meet and talk to lots of people, drink beer thereby meeting even more people...all on a daily basis !! Must be having a Moho that does it. Oh...we've recently stopped culling pensioners as one of us becomes one in January ....... :danger::danger::dog::cheers:   Maja


----------



## kenspain (Nov 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Instead of ruining your eyesight,watching Telly, Gary.
> You could be going out and meeting people.
> If all fails, a little community service, might fill the boring gap.
> Ie.. Taking a couple of pensioners out and buying them a drink... We'd be  happy to provide the pensioners.



Hang on there i asked the question, Why take a TV on holiday They can take this pensioner out for a drink :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 3, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Hang on there i asked the question, Why take a TV on holiday They can take this pensioner out for a drink :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



I'm sure at sometime we will pass your way so would love to meet and buy you a drink Ken. Also love to see your gardening skills at your new allotment as well !:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## colinm (Nov 3, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Now i dont want to started a fight:lol-053: but why do some of you take a TV with you when you go on holiday ... Whats up with reading a book or just relaxing with a nice glass of the red stuff.:lol-053::lol-053:



When on holiday I like to explore the area and meet the people, in the evenings I occasionally pop to a pub/bar but am not a regular drinker so not often, I'm a prolific reader and before leaving I stock up on as many books as allowed by my library (am considering a Kindle like gf, but prefer real books), I sometimes watch the tv,  but why the hell anyone watches DVD's I'll never know, I don't do it so it's a stupid thing to do. :raofl:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 3, 2018)

colinmd said:


> When on holiday I like to explore the area and meet the people, in the evenings I occasionally pop to a pub/bar but am not a regular drinker so not often, I'm a prolific reader and before leaving I stock up on as many books as allowed by my library (am considering a Kindle like gf, but prefer real books), I sometimes watch the tv,  but why the hell anyone watches DVD's I'll never know, I don't do it so it's a stupid thing to do. :raofl:



I agree totally with what you say about getting out and about,I also love to be outdoors ,walking,exploring meeting new people etc. BUT I don't like reading so choose not to read and I Don't think that it's a stupid thing to do, everyone to their own!! Also I haven't watched a DVD in years, so was just thinking it might be a nice thing to do for an hour or two on a night when it's Pis**ng down with rain with a beer, that's all!! :banana:


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 4, 2018)

witzend said:


> May not all be the same but my telly's DVD player use's a lot of battery power. Perhaps memory sticks or a hard drive would be better. Quite a few UK sat channels still available last year on Algarve with 85cm dish


Which satilite do you pick them up on, still Astra2?

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------

